# Programm zur FUP-Erstellung



## SPS_NEU (13 September 2010)

Hallo,

kennt jemand Software, um FUPs zu erstellen? Mit Visio und Excel mag das auch irgendwie gehen, aber gibts evtl. etwas komfortableres?


----------



## chkdsk.exe (13 September 2010)

SPS_NEU schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand Software, um FUPs zu erstellen? Mit Visio und Excel mag das auch irgendwie gehen, aber gibts evtl. etwas komfortableres?



Ich kann Step 7 ab Version 5.2 empfehlen...


----------



## SPS_NEU (13 September 2010)

Ich dachte da eher an etwas, was ausschließlich zum Zeichnen dient.


----------



## PN/DP (13 September 2010)

SPS_NEU schrieb:


> Ich dachte da eher an etwas, was ausschließlich zum Zeichnen dient.


Dann erstelle Dein Thema nächstens unter *Computer > Software* oder erkläre wenigstens genau, was Du mit "FUP" meinst.
Hier unter *Automatisierung > Simatic* verstehen wir unter FUP die Erstellung/Programmierung eines (Step7-)SPS-Programms.
Das solltest Du nach 111 Beiträgen aber schon wissen.

Oder willst Du tatsächlich mit einem Malprogramm ein SPS-Programm erstellen?
So ala: "Sie brauchen keine Kenntnisse haben, einfach nur zusammenklicken!"

Harald


----------



## SPS_NEU (13 September 2010)

Das Prgramm gibt es schon lange. Ich möchte die Funktionsweise aber mittels Funktionsplänen beschreiben.


----------



## vierlagig (13 September 2010)

1. anhand von FUP erklären? öhm, nö! das is doch fUck!
2. als ablaufdiagramm? ja, schon besser!
3. das geht gut mit visio oder mit http://projects.gnome.org/dia/


----------



## marlob (13 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ..
> 3. das geht gut mit visio oder mit http://projects.gnome.org/dia/


als Ergänzung sei hier noch yed genannt. Der erzeugt auch standardmässig XML
bzw. Graphml-Dateien. Daraus lässt sich dann auch wieder relativ enfach der Code für die CPU generieren


----------



## knarf (13 September 2010)

Hallo,
Zum Zeichnen von Logikplänen gibt es ein professionelles Tool von Kirchnersoft.
Es nennt sich LogiDoc und ist bei vielen Firmen und Anlagenbauern zwingend vorgegeben. Das Programm ist sehr gut, kostet aber auch etwas.

Gruß Frank


----------



## JOHKU (13 September 2010)

Hallo Freunde.

CFC ist das Programm!
Mit dem CFC ohne PCS7 kann man keine Schrittketten erstellen aber ansonsten geht alles.
FB´s erstellt man in AWL, SCL, Graph  oder in jedem beliebigen S7 Tool.
Aufgerufen werden sie in CFC und graphisch verschaltet.
So kann man Performance mit Schönheit kombinieren.
Für IBS ist CFC kaum zu schlagen, gerade für Regelung.
Funktioniert mit allen CPU´s. Habe es auch mit IM151-7 F-CPU versucht und klappt einwandfrei.
Wenn man noch DOCPRO dazunimmt kann man Logikpläne nach DIN direkt aus dem Projekt erstellen.
Das Tool von Kirchnersoft kenne ich von HIMA Steuerungen finde ich aber nicht so gut wie CFC, mal ganz abgesehen davon dass es S7 nur über Umwege generiert.
Gruß


----------



## JOHKU (13 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 1. anhand von FUP erklären? öhm, nö! das is doch fUck!
> http://projects.gnome.org/dia/



In Chemie, Kraftwerk etc. bzw. Prozessleitsystemen gibt es nur FUP Darstellung. In Projekten mit hunderten von Prozessobjekten schafft man es nicht anders.
In einem Kernkraftwerk gibt es um die 20 000 Signale/Antriebe die in  verketten Prozessen arbeiten. Das geht nur mit graphischen Systemen.

Gruß


----------



## chkdsk.exe (13 September 2010)

knarf schrieb:


> (...)
> Es nennt sich LogiDoc und ist bei vielen Firmen und Anlagenbauern zwingend vorgegeben. (...)


bei  'VORGEGEBEN' reagiere ich immer leicht allergisch.....:twisted:
Was würden diese idiotischen Auftraggeber wohl tun, wenn es keine Firmen mehr gäbe die bereit sind diese 'zwingenden' Vorgaben zu erfüllen? Gar nix könnten sie --> außer ihren Scheiß alleine machen.
Da es aber weiterhin Firmen geben wird, die ihren Auftraggebern zu Kreuze kriechen, werden wir uns weiterhin mit 'zwingenden' idiotischen Vorgaben herumplagen müssen.

*Automatisierer aller Länder vereinigt Euch!*


----------



## devrim (13 September 2010)

Wollste lieber stempeln gehen oder was regste dich so auf?
Versuch doch erstmal als Auftragsnehmer an Aufträge ranzukommen.


----------



## chkdsk.exe (13 September 2010)

devrim schrieb:


> Wollste lieber stempeln gehen oder was regste dich so auf?
> Versuch doch erstmal als Auftragsnehmer an Aufträge ranzukommen.


Oh Gott !!!
Wenn die Mehrheit der Automatisierungsfirmen solche *"Hauptsache Arbeit-Typen"* wie du sind sehe ich wirklich schwarz !
Es geht hier nicht um's stempeln gehen, sondern darum, die völlig abgedrehten Auftraggeber endlich mal wieder in ihre Schranken zu weisen.
Das wäre auch durchaus möglich, aber solche den Aufträgen hinterherhechelnden Typen wie du versauen das alles logischerweise wieder.

Apropos: Aufträge haben wir genug! Und wir sagen bescheuerten Kunden durchaus, wann Schluss mit Lustig ist.


----------



## devrim (14 September 2010)

chkdsk.exe schrieb:


> Aufträge haben wir genug! Und wir sagen bescheuerten Kunden durchaus, wann Schluss mit Lustig ist.



Das ist gut für euch. Aber denke doch mal an die kleineren Unternehmer. Aus Spass nimmt keiner sowas an. Aber die laufenden Kosten und die Mitarbeiter wollen auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## knarf (14 September 2010)

Hallo,
als Beispiel wo LogiDoc Standard ist, kenne ich z.B. den Anlagenbauer Linde KCA.
Mit so einem Standard verhält es sich so ähnlich wie mit COMOS, was sich auch immer mehr durchsetzt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## peter(R) (14 September 2010)

Man könnte ja auch mal versuchen das Ganze von der anderen Seite zu sehen.
Ein Kunde hat eine Fabrik mit etlichen Maschinen und / oder Anlagen. Das der verucht seine komplette Dokumentation, möglichst inklusive Hardware und Software auf einen Stand zu bringen um es seiner Instandhaltung etwas einfacher zu machen verstehe ich durchaus. Nicht ist blöder als in jeder Maschine was anderes zu haben. 
Es gibt sogar Firmen die geben dir die Merkerbereiche und die zu verwendenden FBs für zB. Motorsteuerungen vor.
Solange es bezahlt wird programmiere ich was der Kunde will und mit was er will.  Schliesslich ist der Kunde ( in Grenzen ) König ( bei mir ).

peter(R)


----------



## JOHKU (14 September 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch mal versuchen das Ganze von der anderen Seite zu sehen.
> 
> Es gibt sogar Firmen die geben dir die Merkerbereiche und die zu verwendenden FBs für zB. Motorsteuerungen vor.
> Solange es bezahlt wird programmiere ich was der Kunde will und mit was er will.  Schliesslich ist der Kunde ( in Grenzen ) König ( bei mir ).
> ...


 
Ja klar!
Es handelt sich dabei meistens um eine einheitliche Visualisierung.
Jeder FB hat eine Statusinformation  und darauf greift die Visu zurück.
Wenn jeder Hersteller, in einer komplexen Anlage, mit eignen Bausteinen kommt mus für jeden Motor, Ventil, Regler ein eigenes Symbol angelegt werden. In der Regel ist aber das Prozessleitsystem schon vorhanden also muss man sich an das vorhandene halten.


----------



## derwestermann (15 September 2010)

JOHKU schrieb:


> In der Regel ist aber das Prozessleitsystem schon vorhanden also muss man sich an das vorhandene halten.


 
Öhm.....just for info: Es gibt auch Kunden, die haben gar kein Prozssleitsystem, sondern nur ein OP, oder mal ein TP.

Aber nichts desto weniger zum trotze, wenn die, wie oben zitiert, bescheuerten Kunden das bezahlen, programmiere ich auch in Klingon. 
Das Problem ist doch zumeist, daß Ein- und Verkäufer gar keine Techniker sind und dann Verträge machen, die erstens in der Zeit und zweitens für das Geld nicht realisierbar sind. Und dann kriegen wir an der Front den 5-Liter-Kamillen-Einlauf, weil's nicht klappt.


----------



## JOHKU (16 September 2010)

Hallo
ich behaupte dass die Kunden die die Information nicht zentral verwalten, also nur ein OP oder TP verwenden, auch nicht diejenigen sind die 2 Ordner Sortwarespezifikation beim 'Kick-off meeting'  übereichen.


----------



## Senator42 (16 September 2010)

derwestermann schrieb:


> Öhm.....just for info: Es gibt auch Kunden, die haben gar kein Prozssleitsystem, sondern nur ein OP, oder mal ein TP.
> 
> Und dann kriegen wir an der Front den 5-Liter-Kamillen-Einlauf, weil's nicht klappt.



nicht zu vergessen, die 'kunden' die nicht wissen was sie wollen.



> "Ein lahmer Drecksplanet ist das, ich habe nicht das geringste Mitleid" (Prostetnik Vogon Jeltz)


MoveToStammtisch( 
"und danke für den fisch, "
"in 5 bis 10 jahren ist sowieso alles vorbei weil keine energie mehr da ist.
ich prüfe schon mal ob ich ein pferd auf der hochterasse parken kann."
);


----------



## derwestermann (16 September 2010)

JOHKU schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich behaupte dass die Kunden die die Information nicht zentral verwalten, also nur ein OP oder TP verwenden, auch nicht diejenigen sind die 2 Ordner Sortwarespezifikation beim 'Kick-off meeting' übereichen.


 
Zugegeben


----------

